# Are Blue Buffalo foods interchangeable?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the best bet would be to switch slowly just to be safe. 

With that said, we've been feeding BB for about 3 years now and have switched rapidly in the past. We were planning a switch but when her current food was out we had to make the switch abruptly and did not have any problems (and she's had digestive issues in the past with very gradual switches on other brands). Therefore, what you've heard might very well be true. 

Good luck! Our dog did very well on the sweet potato and fish blend. Just switched to BB Salmon Wilderness over the summer which has worked great too!


----------



## Sheltie (Apr 8, 2011)

When I switched from Wilderness to "regular" Adult, I mixed them for about a week before going full strength. I switched because both my dogs were having loose stools and I thought maybe the high protein content had something to do with it. Even after almost two months there was no change in the stools so I switched back to ProPlan and no more problems.

While BB may be a 5-star rated food and is great for many owners, I wasn't one of them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed my two Goldens BB-sometimes I change flavors once in a while, but not often. When I buy a bag, I normally buy a 24 or 30 lb. bag and I store it in a plastic container because of the humidity here on the Coast. I mix the new bag in with whatever is remaining from the previous formula. My two have had no problems switching, but again I don't do it on a regular basis. 

I have a neighbor that buys a different flavor every week-her two don't have any stomach problems when she switches, but I think it depends on the dog(s).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We feed BB the I think Life Protection formulas (I don't buy it and it gets dumped into an easy access bin). We switch flavors within that type of food like lamb and rice, to chicken and rice to whatever. However we do not switch to the other forms of BB. Their wilderness I think is grain free, my dogs do not do well on that. That would be a significant change for a dog, and should be done slowly. However if you are only changing the flavor within the same type of food, I don't think it is a problem. The nutritional aspects are pretty similar.


----------

